# mud motor on a semi v



## bub commander (Aug 29, 2010)

I was told that a mud motor would not run on a semi v like mine.

I have an Xpress 15' 46" duck boat edition (http://www.xpressboats.com/view/138) and currently have a Merc 25 tiller. I was thinking about putting a surface drive on it to run more shallow water.

Is this possible to do...anybody have a similiar set up?


----------



## Barroll (Aug 29, 2010)

i have a 1650 xpress with a 35 mudbuddy.  in terms of running a surface drive it will run fine, your just not going to be able to beat the boat around as much.  I just dont go flying through stump fields or rocks.  I think the 1546 is an 80 guage boat so you will have to be more careful with that.  So basically you just have to be more careful and not thinking you can take a stump full speed to the bottom of the boat.  For that size boat you should look around 23-27hp maybe a 29. My 1650 will run about 30 with just me in it.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 29, 2010)

I got a 18-60 G3 with a 45 mudbuddy, it will run 28. Its a mod v hull.  Its got a 100 gauge bottom in it.


----------



## bub commander (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for replies.

I was saying it more from the stand point of having a semi v versus a true, flat bottom boat....

You guys answered my questions though.

Barrol- good chatting with you. .....small world that you and I passed by one another scouting yesterday


----------



## mudslinger101 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a 6.5 hp homemade mud motor, On a layout boat I get about 7-8 mph, on a 12 foot john boat I get about 9-10 mph, on a 12 ft semi v I get up on plane and 12 mph. I beleive a mud motor will work on any boat but you need to match the HP and prop size up appropriately. I would also say that no matter what boat I have had it on, my mud motor would push me through stuff that no other type of boat motor would have!


----------

